# R33 whee spacers wanted



## kieren75 (Nov 20, 2013)

Morning all

as title suggests I’m after some wheel spacers for a 33 GTR.

15mm if anyone has any second hands going or recommend a retailer.

thanks


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

Lots of options on ebay
Direnza or eibach 
£200 for a set
Failing that tegiwa, driftworks, demon tweeks etc


----------

